# Appointments to see Diabetic Nurse



## Raconteur (Jan 10, 2016)

Is it common to have to wait 21 days to see the diabetic nurse at your local medical centre/Doctors rooms?


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 10, 2016)

I had to wait 2 weeks for my appointment after diagnosis so left floundering in the dark if I hadn't found this place


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 10, 2016)

Paul Barry McCreadie said:


> Is it common to have to wait 21 days to see the diabetic nurse at your local medical centre/Doctors rooms?



It varies a lot to be honest.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2016)

Hiya - if you have just been diagnosed and sent away with little except instructions to make an appointment with the nurse - do yourself a favour and start educating yourself about diabetes while you are waiting - you'd need to do that anyway even if you'd already seen her.

The thing about all types of Diabetes Barry, is that WE have to treat ourselves!  It isn't a condition that you can just take a pill and then ignore till you take the next one, with an annual check to see if the pill is still working.  The general treatment triad is Medication (if you need it - the doc will prescribe that, but YOU have to take it!) - Diet, and Exercise.  It's the same for us Type 1s - difference is we always need the first thing - insulin - but WE have to administer it approx. 4 -6 times daily (and calculate the doses we need, they aren't fixed) and we need to watch Diet, and we need to Exercise.

So - get learning now - since you're going to have to do this treatment, every single day for the rest of your life.

All sorts of things you can read, but available on the net are a number of things. 

Diabetes UK website is one  https://www.diabetes.org.uk/
Alan Shanleys Blog is another  http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/d-day.html
Another website with useful info here  http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/

Good luck!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 10, 2016)

I got diagnosed in August and only saw a "proper" diabetic specialist nurse last week! She now wants to see me once a month for a while


----------



## pav (Jan 10, 2016)

Sounds about right, more like around a month at my GP's practice, though did get one the next day when I popped in as needed a med change and run out of meds. I was origionally told it would be around a month to get an appointment.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't know if it was '"proper" diabetic specialist nurse'. It was one of the practice nurses.  (Refered to as Diabetic Sister by the Dr).  It was over a month after diagnoses that I saw her.  Then two month later, after the HbA1c (blood sugar test).  Looks like once every six months, when my bloog sugar HbA1c test is done.  And that its.  Nothing else.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 10, 2016)

My last one was about that as my surgery, had a new computer system installed over the summer and they abandoned there normal appointment system for a while is they got behind.
I have rang the surgery and her ring me back a couple of times.


----------



## Raconteur (Jan 10, 2016)

OK, so its generally not alarming.  Apparently the appointment last 40 minutes, so i suspect a lot of advise etc.


----------



## pav (Jan 10, 2016)

Paul Barry McCreadie said:


> OK, so its generally not alarming.  Apparently the appointment last 40 minutes, so i suspect a lot of advise etc.



Depends on the nurse you see. They should go through your blood test results, check your weight etc. A decent one will interact with you, so if you have any queries, questions its a opportunity to ask.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 10, 2016)

It's not uncommon, however if something starts concerning you then you can always try 111.

Usually at my practice seeing the nurse is easy, its getting near the gp that's a challenge - especially near public holidays.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 10, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> I don't know if it was '"proper" diabetic specialist nurse'. It was one of the practice nurses.  (Refered to as Diabetic Sister by the Dr).  It was over a month after diagnoses that I saw her.  Then two month later, after the HbA1c (blood sugar test).  Looks like once every six months, when my bloog sugar HbA1c test is done.  And that its.  Nothing else.


You should also be having at the very least an appointment for a retinopathy screening and one of the other diabetic checks, such as feet. If you haven't had these Ralph, contact your surgery asap and nag them.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2016)

I see from your other post, I was barking up the wrong tree there, Paul.

(Sorry - I originally also missed the Paul - my excuse is because a Barry was my SO for over 30 years!)


----------



## grovesy (Jan 10, 2016)

That is a long appointment , I think mine are 20 mins.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2016)

Gosh - to get a long appointment that quickly is GOOD, believe you me!

I've sometimes had to book double Drs appointments for gynae and plumbing issues - and had to wait weeks, even years ago.  It's not good ......


----------



## Raconteur (Jan 11, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I see from your other post, I was barking up the wrong tree there, Paul.
> 
> (Sorry - I originally also missed the Paul - my excuse is because a Barry was my SO for over 30 years!)


Believe it or not, I call myself Barry, and always have, but when you did call me Barry, i wondered if you knew me !!  Your SO must have been a great guy!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 11, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> You should also be having at the very least an appointment for a retinopathy screening and one of the other diabetic checks, such as feet. If you haven't had these Ralph, contact your surgery asap and nag them.



I was specifically referring to the appointments with the Diabetic/practice Nurse.  There was a separate appointment for the retinopathy screening (photo of the back of the eye).  This was actually held at another practice. Last year, at a regular appointment a doctor said "while you're here" and had a look at my feet.  However I didn't think it was a full one.  Got it redone, definately with a tool this time, last months after saying about it twice.



pav said:


> Depends on the nurse you see. They should go through your blood test results, check your weight etc. A decent one will interact with you, so if you have any queries, questions its a opportunity to ask.



I didn't even get told the blood test results.  Didn't check weight etc.  Not even been mentioned.  I did asked some questions, didn't get them answered.  And she was obviously unhappy when I got onto her about setting targets.



Mark T said:


> Usually at my practice seeing the nurse is easy, its getting near the gp that's a challenge



I tried getting the see the nurse last year.  No chance. Told  I get to see her two weeks after my HbA1c blood test.  That's it.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2016)

Raconteur said:


> Believe it or not, I call myself Barry, and always have, but when you did call me Barry, i wondered if you knew me !!  Your SO must have been a great guy!



Well I thought he was, for nearly 30 years - but it turned out I must not be such a good judge of character, seeing as he then p'd off with a blonde!  Not a clue about it until then.  Thanks, Pal.

Been with the new one for 17 years, married for 15 and a half and we have both told one another quite recently actually that neither of us can be arsed now to trade the other one in for a newer model, so hopefully there'll be none of that again !


----------



## ronnierabbit (Jan 12, 2016)

At present about 2 to 3 weeks. Although when I had my first hypo at 2.8, and hadn't had explained to me how to treat it properly I phoned the surgery. Stupid receptionist said nurse would phone me back at end of surgery, 1hr and 50 mins later! Could have been dead by then! When I had more problems I phoned the nurse and she was really good. The main problem seems to be getting a message to her, ie getting through the receptionist, even when I have been told to phone for help at any time.  I would say if in doubt about anything demand to speak to the Diabetes nurse at your local surgery.


----------



## Raconteur (Feb 9, 2016)

So I finally got to see the nurse on Friday, and she had a chat, checked my feet, weight etc.  I provided a Urine sample as well.  She also increased my dose of metformin to 2 in morning one in evening, then in two weeks I have to increase further to 2 - 2.  As i was feeling OK on the 1-1 regime, and am now not feeling so great, i seem to be more grumpy and down in the mouth since the increase, was this the right thing to do?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2016)

Raconteur said:


> So I finally got to see the nurse on Friday, and she had a chat, checked my feet, weight etc.  I provided a Urine sample as well.  She also increased my dose of metformin to 2 in morning one in evening, then in two weeks I have to increase further to 2 - 2.  As i was feeling OK on the 1-1 regime, and am now not feeling so great, i seem to be more grumpy and down in the mouth since the increase, was this the right thing to do?


Hi Raconteur, what was the reasoning behind increasing the metformin dose? Presumably your blood sugar levels indicated that you needed a little extra help from the medication? If the increased dose is giving you problems things may improve as you become more accustomed to the higher dose, but if not there is another 'slow-release' version which many people find is a bit kinder on their system


----------



## Raconteur (Feb 9, 2016)

Northerner, The nurse said that it works better in those doses, but I felt fine on the lower dose.  My HbA1C was only 48, so it makes no sense to me.  I have had no further BS tests since diagnosis a month ago.  nevertheless, i suppose i will persevere for a while and see if it gets any better, otherwise i will reduce the dose.  if i was high in my HbA1C level then i would understand, but i have just tipped over.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2016)

Raconteur said:


> Northerner, The nurse said that it works better in those doses, but I felt fine on the lower dose.  My HbA1C was only 48, so it makes no sense to me.  I have had no further BS tests since diagnosis a month ago.  nevertheless, i suppose i will persevere for a while and see if it gets any better, otherwise i will reduce the dose.  if i was high in my HbA1C level then i would understand, but i have just tipped over.


Hmm...does sound like a personal judgement by the nurse, I'm pretty sure we have members here who are only on a low dose of metformin and have been for some time. As you say, your HbA1c is pretty good, so it doesn't really indicate a deterioration in your condition. However, 48 is 'on the cusp', and if it does go lower that's no bad thing if you find you can tolerate the medication eventually.


----------



## Raconteur (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, i will try it out and monitor the situation as i go along.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 9, 2016)

Raconteur said:


> Northerner, The nurse said that it works better in those doses, but I felt fine on the lower dose.  My HbA1C was only 48, so it makes no sense to me.  I have had no further BS tests since diagnosis a month ago.  nevertheless, i suppose i will persevere for a while and see if it gets any better, otherwise i will reduce the dose.  if i was high in my HbA1C level then i would understand, but i have just tipped over.


Hmm. Sounds to me as though a telephone appointment with the GP is called or, there's no need I can see to up the dosage if you're doing well on the lower one. I'd check with the doctor to see if there's any real need. Congratulations on the 48, clearly something's working.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 9, 2016)

A year ago (March 1st) my HbA1c was 55.  I was (and still am) on metformin 500mg twice a day.  There's been no mention of changing dosage.  And it's quite possible for it to go down from that without any change (which mine did to 48).  48 is just below the level used to diagnose diabetes I believe.
At the very least it needs explaining to you.


----------

